# Puppy's First Week



## Jaded1019 (Aug 13, 2017)

Happy Halloween! 

Our first V puppy comes home on Nov 12. We are so excited! My boyfriend has taken the entire week off of work for V's first week home. (I'm incredibly jealous, but that's besides the point :wink ). I will be competing with the vizsla in confirmation and obedience rally, possibly agility. I will be the primary handler, but it is also my first time in an AKC or UKC show ring. I work as the kennel director at a Pet Care facility, and the owners of the company are professional handlers. I have a little bit of knowledge in the performance dog world, but my boyfriend has none so far. 

My primary question to you all is what should he and puppy do for daddy daycare during the day? He is asking me for an agenda of things they can do while I'm at work, and I would like to get them started off on the right paw. Puppy will be 9 weeks old. We have a variety of different toys to slowly introduce, I would like him to start introducing quiet time in crate for breaks, and obviously working on house training. Any other ideas? 

Should I be concerned that puppy will bond more to him than me? 


Thanks in advance!


----------



## 2RedDawgs (Oct 28, 2017)

Congrats on your new little puppy! You have some great resources with your employer and their knowledge....that will be most helpful with the competition thing.

Our first week(s) was pretty much me with the pups during the day; what I found was it was a pattern of sleep (lots of puppy naps-amazing how much, ar least in our case); potty times in getting used to introducing the bell each time and treating each potty time once they'd done their business, play time, eating, potty, play, sleep......the cycle just repeats itself all during the day in that first week; the pups have bonded equally to both my wife and I; so spending time with your pup once home will help with that based on our experience anyway. My wife was still working at the time.

We did utilize a wire kennel for those nap times to help with their comfort level with the kennel; we have one in the kitchen and were soon going into it on their own to nap; they love the kennel-in fact that's where they are at the moment. We also have kennels in our bedroom and they rest well there. We've been so fortunate on their sleeping all night from the start and loving their kennel(s).

Long post on your question...but that first week is a pleasure and a challenge! Enjoy they grow up so quickly; our 2 are already 5 months old!

Best of luck!!!!

Bill


----------

